# General > Technical Support >  Weird Freeview problem

## badger

Every time there is a gale now I lose all my commercial channels.  First time I thought maybe my roof aerial had been knocked off course but then I got them back again.  Next gale - off they all went, then came back.  Now they've gone again  ::   .  So don't think it can be me but has anyone else had this?  It's getting a bit annoying.

I'm sure if it was a local transmitter other would be complaining, unless everyone else is on Sky these days which I'm beginning to think is the only sensible thing.

----------


## davem

If the commercial channels are slightly less strong signals, a gale shifting your aerial even slightly could knock the signal strength enough to lose it. If it's any reassurance despite my Sky dish being adjusted by the installer and a specialist from the Org I still lose 10 channels or so in heavy rain or snow - keep the main ones but it ain't cheap!

----------


## Liz

Could you get the aerial put in your loft?   What is your usual signal quality and strength on all channels?

As davem said, Sky can be affected by adverse weather conditions as well.

----------


## Moonboots

Like what Davem has said, The channels you are probably referring to is on a higher frequency which has less signal strength. Slightly out of line will cause problems with the channels when the wind is around. The main channels - would not be affected as such as the signal levels are more robust so even if the aerial is out of line, you will still get reception for them.

Back to basics - your aerial needs re-alligned.

----------


## golach

when I got a freeview tv , I also got this, and I have had very little problem with it, but I still get a little power loss, usually just for a few seconds each time

http://www.comet.co.uk/p/Aerials-Rem...Control/594644

----------


## lisagrace

we've just had to get sky installed as had this problem with our signal all christmas, we can't get an ariel in the loft so just taking sky for the year and then cancelling it

----------


## badger

Thanks to all for replies.  I was told I had to have a roof aerial where I live.  My predecessor didn't but that was before digital switchover - the cause of so many problems.  

Moonboots - first time it happened I thought the aerial needed adjusting but then when it sorted itself out I wasn't so sure.  I've booked the people who did all my system to come back and they fixed the aerial initially so will see if that's the answer.

I don't watch much so really can't justify a subscription - just happens I like ITV3 as I've seen most of the programmes so many times I can be doing something else and it doesn't matter if I miss a bit.

----------


## Liz

> Thanks to all for replies. I was told I had to have a roof aerial where I live. My predecessor didn't but that was before digital switchover - the cause of so many problems. 
> 
> Moonboots - first time it happened I thought the aerial needed adjusting but then when it sorted itself out I wasn't so sure. I've booked the people who did all my system to come back and they fixed the aerial initially so will see if that's the answer.
> 
> I don't watch much so really can't justify a subscription - just happens I like ITV3 as I've seen most of the programmes so many times I can be doing something else and it doesn't matter if I miss a bit.


Are you surrounded by buildings and/or trees?   I have a loft aerial and my Freeview works really well but I don't have a lot of obstructions between the aerial and Rumster transmitter.

Your aerial might just need to be secured to stop it 'shoogling' so much in the wind.  :Smile: 

Good luck!

----------


## secrets in symmetry

> I don't watch much so really can't justify a subscription - just happens I like ITV3 as I've seen most of the programmes so many times I can be doing something else and it doesn't matter if I miss a bit.


You don't need a subscription to get Satellite TV. You can get Freesat (from the BBC/ITV) or "FREESAT from Sky".

Click here to find info

Both versions of Freesat give you a range of channels similar to Freeview's offerings, but you get more channels with Freesat.

----------


## badger

Liz - thanks!  My aerial was installed fairly recently by a local company who should be familiar with Caithness winds but I'm getting them back to see what they can do.

sis - I don't have a dish!  What I have are two old TVs with digiboxes and one cheap freeview TV.  Getting Freesat would be more expense when I was determined not to throw out all my old equipment post switchover.  As it was my old digibox no longer worked so had to be replaced and I bought one digibox with an RF modulator for one very old tv with no scart sockets (having stupidly believed all the propaganda) only to find that didn't work but so many people were ditching their old TVs that I got a replacement with a scart socket for nothing.  The assumption that we could all ditch our old stuff really annoyed me, as did the pics. of the recycling centre piled high with TVs.  Also on a pension I have more important things to spend my money on and I'm not prepared to sacrifice my kitchen and bedroom TVs as I watch them more than the big one.  So, as you will gather, I'm cross.

----------


## secrets in symmetry

Lol! You didn't say you had _three_ TVs that don't work! My guess is the same as that of other posters - the wind blows your aerial out of line, but it returns to approximately the right direction when the wind drops - until it's blown too far out of line.

I didn't assume you had a dish. You would obviously have to buy one to get satellite TV. Clearly, you do not wish to do this, which is of course your choice.

What is the propaganda you mentioned? I hope you weren't told by an "expert" that you could expect to get reliable digital TV via an RF feed to an ancient TV with no SCART socket. That would be silly!

A correction to my previous post....

My "Freesat from Sky" knowledge was out of date - a quick glance at the "Freesat from Sky" website reveals far more channels that you get from Freeview.

I hope you get your TV back soon.

----------


## Moonboots

> What is the propaganda you mentioned? I hope you weren't told by an "expert" that you could expect to get reliable digital TV via an RF feed to an ancient TV with no SCART socket. That would be silly!


You do not need a scart socket to get a digital signal.
The signal goes to the digital decoder, this decoder has then to connect to the tv. Most decoders come as a scart only option however there are some that are made to send the signal through an RF modulator.

----------


## secrets in symmetry

> You do not need a scart socket to get a digital signal.
> The signal goes to the digital decoder, this decoder has then to connect to the tv. Most decoders come as a scart only option however there are some that are made to send the signal through an RF modulator.


Lol! I know that!

Does the speed of your response mean it was you that told Badger that her ancient TV would work with such a box? I would be keeping my head down if that were the case lol.

----------


## ywindythesecond

> Lol! You didn't say you had _three_ TVs that don't work! My guess is the same as that of other posters - the wind blows your aerial out of line, but it returns to approximately the right direction when the wind drops - until it's blown too far out of line.
> 
> I didn't assume you had a dish. You would obviously have to buy one to get satellite TV. Clearly, you do not wish to do this, which is of course your choice.
> 
> What is the propaganda you mentioned? I hope you weren't told by an "expert" that you could expect to get reliable digital TV via an RF feed to an ancient TV with no SCART socket. That would be silly!
> 
> A correction to my previous post....
> 
> My "Freesat from Sky" knowledge was out of date - a quick glance at the "Freesat from Sky" website reveals far more channels that you get from Freeview.
> ...


Where do you buy your venom SiS?

----------


## Moonboots

I'm afraid it wasnt me who told badger!!! Just on the .Org at the time of posting.
I would hardly call speed (32 mins between postings) lol

I dont understand what you are meaning sis. ur saying that "u cant get reliable digital tv through an ancient tv"
All i was saying is that you can!!!, My next door neighbour has the setup i explained and he has never had any trouble. 

YOU said that you know that it CAN work when u replied to my posting however YOU are saying that it CANT on your reply to badger.

Or am i totally missing the plot here lol....

----------


## secrets in symmetry

What I said was:




> I hope you weren't told by an "expert" that you could expect to get reliable digital TV via an RF feed to an ancient TV with no SCART socket.


The key words were "expect" and "reliable". I know it _can_ work, but I also know from friends' experience that there can be all sorts of problems. I think it's to do with tuning, but I'm not sure what the precise problem is - I imagine you know a lot more about it than I do. 

I was just winding you up about being the expert that told badger.... Apologies for the confusion (or any offence caused).

----------


## dx100uk

if i remember correctly there is an underfloor distribution /booster box badger has [had?]
i wonder if that was replaced when the new aerial was installed?

when i looked at her system some many months ago, it was not a happy bunny then.

i wonder if the issue is to do with too strong a signal bearing in mind the location of the transmitter.

dx

----------

